

IE 10 to enable Do Not Track by default - mratzloff
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57445568-75/microsoft-ticks-off-advertisers-with-ie10-do-not-track-policy/

======
mratzloff
> _Microsoft Chief Privacy Officer Brendon Lynch tried to justify the choice
> to turn on DNT by default in IE10 in a blog post yesterday. Lynch said that
> Microsoft made the decision because the company believes that consumers
> should have more control over how their online activities are tracked,
> shared, and used._

You see, this is for _consumers_! It has nothing to do with hurting Google.

